# Is Campy MIrage rear hub 11 sp compatible?



## clm2206 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hello

I've found this cheap Campy Mirage rear hub to build a trainer wheel, but it's labeled as a "9 speed hub". I own a Super Record group, so I'm not sure if this hub can fit a new 11 sp Campy cassette. Any ideas before buying this hub?


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

As far as I know, yes -- there's no appreciable difference in size between 9/10/11 speed cassettes. That's one of the things Campy got right: no instant obsolescence on their freehub bodies when 11s came out.

And, this topic was covered recently:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=216259 While it wasn't Mirage-specific, the same applies to you and your hub.


----------



## clm2206 (Sep 12, 2006)

Ok!! Thanks so much.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I was about to ask the same question. Mine is my old Campy Record hub from 2000. Thanks for the answer and link!


----------



## dananton485 (Apr 20, 2018)

The issue might be the lock ring most likely it won’t support an 11t unless the outside lock ring diameter is 35mm. You could grind down the 38mm one to 35 an that would also work. Also some older 9speeds had smaller 26mm inner threads the current standard is 27mm. As long as you have the appropriate lock ring you can put 11speed and maybe 12 speed onto that cassette


----------

